# Got the replica BBS CH for my MK4 GTI VR6 now what tire size can I fit 225/40 or 225/45 ???



## migrane (Apr 5, 2004)

*Got the replica BBS CH for my MK4 GTI VR6 and some Conti DWS tires on it now I need spacers*

Wheels are 18*8 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...87069
ebay special








Ended up putting some Conti DWS tires on the wheels and when I tried to put them on I ended up not being able to because the damn wheels will need some spacers








Wheel is currently not sitting flush on the hub and also rubbing on the brake pad








The problem is that I do not know how to actually calculate the appropriate amount of spacer that I will need








Please advise on a proper method ... 
thanks,
Migrane !



_Modified by migrane at 1:01 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Got the replica BBS CH for my MK4 GTI VR6 now what tire size can I fit 22 ... (migrane)*

If you are at stock height, you MAY be able to run a 225/45/18
It is taller than the stock tire and could rub at full lock, or when the suspension is under load. If you are lowered, then I don't believe you will be able to run that size.
I would recommend you stick with a 225/40, or you can safely go with a 235/40/18 as well.


----------



## migrane (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Got the replica BBS CH for my MK4 GTI VR6 now what tire size can I fit 22 ... (JDriver1.8t)*

Thanks for the reply JDriver1.8t can you shed some light on calculating spacer thickness so I can mount the wheels ?
thanks
Migrane


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Got the replica BBS CH for my MK4 GTI VR6 now what tire size can I fit 22 ... (migrane)*

What is the wheels offset?
It should have been on the box they came in, and will also be stamped on the inside of the face of the wheel somewhere. 
With that info I can tell you spacers. 
Without that info, I would guess 8mm front and 15mm rear.


----------



## migrane (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Got the replica BBS CH for my MK4 GTI VR6 now what tire size can I fit 22 ... (JDriver1.8t)*

Thanks for the prompt reply. 
The box of the wheel reads as follows :
Model: 307
Size: 18x8
P.C.D.:100
ET: 45
C.B.: 57.1
Hole:5
Color: Hyper Silver
The wheel can also be viewed here 
http://www.usarim.com/product_...=1263
As I have mentioned I have Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires mounted on it 225/40/18.
Tire and wheel look great on my garage floor








thanks 
Migrane


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Got the replica BBS CH for my MK4 GTI VR6 now what tire size can I fit 22 ... (migrane)*

for a more 'stock' fitment and look, then go with 10mm spacers all the way around.
For more 'flush' look, go with 15mm front spacer sand 25mm rear spacers.


----------



## migrane (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Got the replica BBS CH for my MK4 GTI VR6 now what tire size can I fit 22 ... (JDriver1.8t)*

Thanks for the tip. 
Where can I source the spacers since it seems that ECS tuning has ran out of them and doesnt get them until march !!! And I need these wheels on ASAP. 
Also would it be wrong to go with 15mm on all wheels ? 
thanks, 
Migrane.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Got the replica BBS CH for my MK4 GTI VR6 now what tire size can I fit 22 ... (migrane)*

You can do 15mm all the way around.
BFI sells spacers and bolt, but 16mm thick. You can run these w/o problem.


----------

